# AGA KHAN UNIVERSITY MEDICAL COLLEGE



## masabumair (Feb 6, 2008)

ASSALAM O ALAIKUM WARAHMATULLAHE WABARAKATUHO
HI
MEMBERZZZZ!
I WANT TO KNOW ABOUT AKU MEDICAL COLLEGE FOR MBBS
ITS ANNUAL FEE
*FINANCIAL ASSISTANCE PROGRAM*
*FINANCIAL ASSISTANCE PROGRAM= DOEST *IT MEAN CONCESSION OR LOANS FOR STUDENTS OR SOMETHING ELSE
HOW MUCH FEE CONCESSION ONE CAN GET THROUGH *FINANCIAL ASSISTANCE PROGRAM IN MBBS AND ITS CRITERIA*


----------



## dr.Shafia (Jan 27, 2007)

i dnt study in aku....but i think its loan system...u hav to pay after completin mbbs...and concession is in every uni 4 teh honour students....

why dnt u check thr website
and mail them and ask....Aga Khan University


----------



## masabumair (Feb 6, 2008)

dr.Shafia said:


> why dnt u check thr website
> and mail them and ask....Aga Khan University


 

ThAnX V.vV.vV MuCh


----------



## dr.Shafia (Jan 27, 2007)

no problem


----------



## Sidona (Mar 5, 2008)

i heard AKU is over-rated? :S true/false?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Sidona said:


> i heard AKU is over-rated? :S true/false?


Could you be more specific? A question as general as this may be hard for others to answer...


----------

